# CMS Vergleich



## davedigital (2. September 2004)

Da ich mich bisher nur mit kleineren, selbst codierten CMS beschäftigt habe und mich nun mal an ein "Richtiges" heranwagen möchte, frage ich in die Runde welche Erfahrung Ihr bereits habt.

* Übersicht euch bekannter CMS
* Ein Vergleich beispielsweise zwischen Plone, Typo3, Helma, OpenCMS wäre interessant
* Was haltet ihr im Allgemeinen von Plone? Gibt es bereits kostengünstige Server die eine Ploneunterstützung anbieten?

Vielleicht schaffen wir hiermit einen Thread, der die immer wiederkehrenden Fragen "was den das geeignetste CMS für meine Anwendung ist.." aus der Tutorials.de-Welt. Zählt einfach die Features, Vor- und Nachteile der euch bereits bekannten CMS auf.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.

lg,
David


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (21. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem das CMS-Forum ab sofort eine Ebene höher in unserer Hierarchie steht, will ich doch mal schwer hoffen, dass jetzt mal langsam hier die Post abgeht 

Also ich habe zwei verschiedene (kostenlose) Open Source CMS produktiv im Einsatz. Nachdem ich über mehrere Jahre sehr viel "Schrott" ausprobieren musste, bin ich nun doch sehr mit beiden Lösungen zufrieden. Es handelt sich um:

(1) *Typo3*

Großartiges CMS, das von einem genialen dänischen "Jesus-Freak" (sorry, Kasper! ) in vermutlich tausenden von Arbeitsstunden entwickelt wurde. Typo3 hat ein Backend, was es in der Qualität wohl nur bei wenigen CMS gibt und einen Funktionsumfang, der kaum Grenzen kennt. Außerdem steht eine große Community hinter dem Projekt, so dass es auch zahlreiche kostenlose Erweiterungen herunterzuladen gibt. 

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist die lückenlose Dokumentation (englisch, teilweise deutsch), damit kann man wirklich mit etwas Initiative recht schnell von 0 auf 100 durchstarten. Auch lassen sich Updates sehr leicht einspielen. Da Typo3 ein sehr komplexes CMS ist, eignet es sich meiner Meinung nach weniger für kleine Websites, weil die Einarbeitungszeit und der Funktionsumfang einfach in keinem Verhältnis dazu stehen. 

Außerdem sollte man schon einen eigenen Server haben, weil Typo3 erstens sehr viel Arbeitsspeicher "frisst" und das bei Shared Webhosting-Tarifen zu Problemen führen kann. Zweitens kann man als eigener Server-Admin natürlich auch leicht zusätzliche Pakete einbinden, die von Typo3 unterstützt bzw. vorausgesetzt werden (GDlib, ImageMagick, PDFlib etc.). 

Mein Urteil zu Typo3: klasse CMS für Betreiber von professionellen Websites, die auch über genug Know-How im Bereich PHP verfügen. Meine mit Typo3 erstellte Website: http://www.webpolizei.de // Typo3-Download unter http://www.typo3.com bzw. .org

(2) *Mambo CMS*

Mambo ist im Vergleich zu Typo3 ein wesentlich kompakteres CMS, das nur einen geringen Einarbeitungsaufwand benötigt und auch ein sehr komfortables Backend hat. Man kann zusätzliche Komponenten und Module sehr leicht herunterladen und einbinden. Gerade was die Verwaltung von Content angeht (Texte erstellen, editieren, Bilder hinzufügen, Texte verschieben, etc.) ist Mambo sehr leicht und intuitiv in der Handhabung, es macht wirklich Spass damit zu arbeiten. 

Es gibt etliche Design-Schemas, mit denen man die Website mit 2 Mausklicks schlagartig verändern kann. Problematisch bei Mambo bewerte ich, dass es keine richtigen Templates gibt, sondern alles hardgecodet in einer PHP-Datei steht. Bei einem Update auf eine neue Mambo-Version muss man so noch mal alles neu editieren - oder man lässt das Update deswegen bleiben.  

Mein Urteil zu Mambo CMS: Mambo ist eines der besten kostenlosen Open Source CMS für Betreiber von kleinen bis mittelgroßen Websites, die einen schnellen Erfolg wünschen (innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen kann alles fertig am laufen sein). Meine mit Mambo CMS erstellte Website: Specialized (_aktuell nicht verfügbar!_) // Mambo CMS Download unter http://www.mamboserver.com

Ich lasse mich natürlich auch jederzeit gerne von anderen CMS überzeugen, also haut in die Tasten und stellt einfach Euer Lieblings-CMS vor


----------



## NoVeK (5. November 2004)

Ich stimme dir gern zu! Typo 3 und Mambo Open Source. Besseres fand ich bis jetzt auch nicht. Doch das heißt nicht, das ich nichts gutes gefunden habe.

David Simmons hat ein sehr einfaches CMS entwickelt was im Grunde kinderleicht zu bedienen ist und für kleiner Webseiten herforagend geignet ist. Da können auch s, ohne Probleme mit gut ausschauenden Seiten durchstarten.

Das CMS heißt *iWare CMS* (http://www.dsiware.com) - (php basierend) und hinterließ einen guten Eindruck und scheint sich auch prima zu entwickeln. Wer Zeit hat und sich wirklich mal um was kümmern will, kann ja dem Simmons fragen ob er ne Community für ihn aufbauen dürfte. Das wäre nicht schlecht als Refferenz und wir wissen wie die deutschen Fans doch auf gute CMS Systemen rangehen (gigantisch). (Jedenfalls als Refferenz)

Mir gefiel am meißten eigentlich das sein Code sehr übersichtlich war, doch leider ist es für meine Zwecke noch sehr jung.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (9. November 2004)

Hallo,
also in der Firma benutzte ich Typo3, für meine eigene Seite wollte ich eigentlich Mambo nehmen aber diese VERFLUCHTE Templatesystem macht mich echt fertig  ;-] Aber hier ist ne gute Seite wo du mehrere CMS System vergleichen kannst.

http://www.cmsmatrix.org/


----------



## djmugge (22. November 2004)

Ich hab ebenfalls verschiedene CMS bereits getestet. Von Conpresso war ich weniger angetan (unübersichtliche, komplizierte Administration), PHPNuke hab ich leider nicht zum Laufen gebracht

Im Moment bin ich bei phpkit hängengeblieben und bin durchaus positiv angetan. Für Alternativen, die optisch für professionelleren Einsatz vielleicht besser geeignet sind, bin ich aber jederzeit aufgeschlossen

Gruss
dj


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. November 2004)

*Plone:*

Plone läuft in Verbindung mit dem Zope Webserver, dh. es ist ein Rootserver erforderlich. Ich halte es nicht für besonders schnell, glaube aber, dass es aber einige andere Vorteile bietet.
So kann es mit Zusatzprodukten erweitert werden oder man schreibt sich selbst Erweiterungen (in Python).
Man kann mit Plone auch ein Redaktionsteam bilden. Dh., dass mehrere Autoren sind, die Beiträge einreichen können und ein (oder mehrere) Chefredakteure. Die Rechtevergabe ist dabei sehr genau möglich.
Durch die unterschiedlichen Dokumenttypen lässt sich relativ leicht ein breit gefächertes Angebot an Information bereitstellen.

Beispiel für eine Ploneseite: http://www.brg-reutte.tsn.at

Hier haben zb. die Lehrer das Recht einen Artikel einzureichen, aber nur der Administrator kann diese dann veröffentlichen.


----------



## Ds2 (22. November 2004)

Signumsoft hat den HtmlNavigator herausgegeben. Ist eigentlich schon fast mehr ein Compiler als ein CSM. Man definiert einfach noch aus welchen Files auf dem lokalen Disk man eine Homape machen will. Files können Plain Text (*.txt), (*.html) oder Word Dokumente sein. Der kompiliert dann alles zusammen und macht eine Homepage daraus. Das Programm findet ihr unter: http://www.signumsoft.com/htmlnavigator


----------



## Spacemonkey (23. November 2004)

Ich habe bei mir mal das Mambo 4.5.1 bzw 4.5.1a installiert, aber bei beiden trat der gleiche Fehler auf.
Ich kann es installieren ohne Probleme, das Administrationsmenu geht auch, aber wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, dann ist alles in die Mitte versetzt, so als ob es keine Tabellen bzw. CSS gibt.
Weiß da jemand vielleicht bescheid?


----------



## AKM<2b> (24. November 2004)

Möglicherweise ist das ein Template Problem. Mambo Templates sind so ne sache. Nicht alle funktionieren wie man es sich wünscht. Am besten man nimmt eins bei dem einem die Grobe Struktur gefällt und wurstelt es sich selbst zusammen. 

Hast du vielleicht ein Template für die alte Version (4.5.x.x) benutzt? Mal andere ausprobiert? Am besten du postest mal nen Link damit man sich das anschauen kann. 

2b


----------



## smartie (28. November 2004)

Hallo,

arbeite seit einigen Wochen mit dem phpwcms-System.
Meine persönliche Meinung: *einfach Spitze* !

Ich habe bevor ich phpwcms ausprobiert habe Mambo getestet. Ich war von Mambo nicht überzeugt - eher enttäuscht!

Doch mit phpwcms habe ich eindeutig den Hammer gelandet.

Ich könnte euch einiges über das System erzählen, aber schaut euch das doch selber an!

Systeminfo: http://www.phpwcms.de
Forum (ein ebenfalls top Forum mit sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Usern):
http://www.phpwcms.de/forum/index.php

Übrigens, meine Seite ist mit phpwcms erstellt worden. Schaut einfach auf meine Signatur! 
Das Template ist kein Standard-Template (Einige Standard-Templates gibt es erst mit der nächsten Version, welche noch vor Weihnachten erscheinen soll).

Also, wenn ich jemanden überzeugen konnte umzusteigen bzw. einzusteigen, dann hat sich dieser Beitrag allemal gelohnt!

Gruß.

Eren


----------



## Carino (29. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

phpwcms (manche nennen ihn den kleinen Bruder von Typo3) ist wirklich sehr schick. Unheimlich skalierbar und doch bleibt es ein CMS. Wer Module im überfluss braucht ist hier falsch, phpwcms eignet sich vor allem für den Klein und Mittelstand z.b. Handwerk.

Hab mal ein paar Seiten mit phpwcms:

http://www.soundwelten.de
http://www.phpwcms-docu.de
http://www.academia-pradoventura.com

Mambo ist auch sehr schön. Ich bevorzuge Mambo aber nur bei mittleren Portalen mit Communitybereich. Auch sehr für Versicherungen geeignet.

http://www.kv-ckv.de

Der große Vorteil. Keine FTP Connection von nöten (im späteren verlauf von modulinstallationen und templatedesign). Recht strukturiert und leicht für Anfänger. Templates strickt man sich auch sehr schnell zusammen.

Aber der große Hammer ist und bleibt für mich Typo3. Doch empfehlenswert nur bei wirklich großen Projekten, da der Source schon einige zig MB einnimmt. Mögliche Einsatzgebiete: Redaktionssysteme  wie Fokus.de, spiegel.de, ...
Durch die Zuweisungssprache TS (keine scriptsprache), können templates designed werden. Aber das System ist nichts für Anfänger. Doch auch sehr strukturiert und wenn
es einmal läuft will mans nimmer missen. Eine Referenz hab ich bisher leider nur local, 
aber hab noch ein paar Links gefunden.

http://www.dergruenepunkt.de/
http://gruene-nrw.de/
http://www.bmi.bund.de/
http://www.dgkj.de/

Ich habe auch mit xoops und phpnuke/postnuke gearbeitet, finde diese jedoch nicht mehr so klasse. Und Contenido ist zwar leicht zu bedienen, hat auch Potential, aber auch zu starr. Es müsste mit Marken versehen werden können um verschiedenen content an verschiedenen stellen ausgeben zu können.

Soweit mein Beitrag zu dem Thema.
In diesem Sinne,

Carino


----------



## hmw (6. März 2005)

Carino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...phpwcms (manche nennen ihn den kleinen Bruder von Typo3) ist wirklich sehr schick. Unheimlich skalierbar und doch bleibt es ein CMS...


 
Das kann ich unterstreichen: In den letzten Wochen habe ich einige Systeme ausprobiert (darunter Mambo und Contenido) und bin schließlich an phpwcms hängen geblieben.

Es hat alles, was man braucht (viele Funktionen, die man anderswo selber zusammenstellen muss, sind schon fertig verfügbar, z. B. Sitemap oder Suche), und ist vor allem dank ungewöhnlich guter Dokumentation (daran hakt es meistens) schnell erlernbar. 

Als Einsteiger findet man u. a. "erste Hilfe" z. B. unter "Quickstart" auf der Seite
http://www.peperkorn-online.de/index.php?phpwcms ("Quickstart")

weitere gute Dokumentation bei
http://www.phpwcms-docu.de/index.php?deutsche_version

ein deutschsprachiges Handbuch (.pdf-Datei) kann man hier runterladen:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=94396&package_id=118512

außerdem ist da noch das Support-Forum
http://www.phpwcms.de/forum/
wobei der erste Eindruck, es handle sich um ein englischsprachiges, gottseidank täuscht ;-)

Gruß, Hans


----------



## Carino (6. März 2005)

Naja, es ist eigentlich ein Englisches Support Forum, aber da der Olli ein Deutscher ist, rutscht man oft mal ins Deutsche, wenn es sich nicht so klasse erklären lässt. Auf diese Weise helfen jedoch auch meist "nur" Deutsche ....

Die neue Version 1.2.1-DEV ist der Hammer. Viele neue Features. Wie dem sehr Typo3 ähnlichen Kontaktgenerator, einem Imagemap (Man hinterlegt eine Deutschland-map und wählt die Punkte, wo sich bspw. Fillialen befinden.) u.u.u.

Das schönste ist die Flexibilität. Man kann es unendlich erweitern mit externen Scripts die sich problemlos einbinden lassen und ich habe es (in der alten version) auch xhtml 1.0 strict hinbekommen. in der neuen wird das noch leichter sein (hoffe ich). Aber es ist jedenfalls machbar.

Wir werden sehen was die 2.0 bringt...


----------



## besi (9. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, ich benötige für einige Webprojekte ein CMS. Habe Mambo und phpWCMS ein bisschen angeschaut. Das CMS sollte also Kostenlos sein.

Mich würde interessieren wo die Vor und Nachteile von Mambo und phpWCMS liegen.

Mir scheint ihr schwärmt recht stark von phpWCMS. Was hat euch denn so überzeugt. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren aber das Video zu phpWCMS fand ich nicht sehr professionell. Und ich denke man ist auch ziemlich stark eingeschränkt, da die Templates ja eigentlich komplett vorgegeben sind (also diese 4 verschidenen Versionen mit den Spalten und Zeilen) oder irre ich mich da?
Bei der CMS-Matrix schneidet Mambo gegenüber phpWCMS recht besser ab.

Für die genannten Webseiten brauche ich vermutlich folgende Module:

Gästebuch
Newsletter
Newsmodul
Voting
Eventuell Forum
Eventuell kleines Shopmodul?

Da ich die Systeme nur kurz angeschaut habe und noch nicht selber verwendet habe wäre ich froh um Anregungen (Wenn es ein ganz anderes CMS ist kann ich auch gut damit leben)


----------



## Carino (9. März 2005)

Hallo

kostenlos sind beide. Solange du keine Änderungen vornimmst, die die GPL ausschliesst.

Wesentlicher Vorteil PHPWCMS: flexibler, mehrsprachig
Wesentlicher Vorteil MAMBO: Viele vorgefertigte Module, bessere Rechtevergabe, Frontend Editing

Wobei phpwcms in der Version2 demnächst viel neues bringt.

Mich hat die Einfachheit von PHPWCMS fasziniert. Du kannst Templates so gestalten wie du willst (bei Mambo auch) und das System ist nicht so verstrickt wie Mambo.

Wegen dem Video....was erwartest du? Es ist kostenlos. Außerdem nenn mir bitte mal die URL wo ich ein Mambo Video finde.

Ja, du irrst dich. Bau dein Template wie du lustig bist und integrier das in den Content Bereich. Es gibt gegenüber Mambo hier sogar mehrere MAINBODY bzw. CONTENT Bereiche, wo Artikel ausgegeben werden könnnen. Man kann auch mehrere Templates miteinander kombinieren. Je nach Menükategorie. Beispiel: Du könntest eine völlig andere Optik für einen Menüpunkt definieren.

Bei der Matrix magst du recht haben. Aber es gibt kein System was für jede Gelegenheit. 
Wenn du eine mehrsprachige Webseite machst, musst du bei Mambo auf das (meiner Meinung nach) unflexible Mabelfish zurückgreifen.

Gästebuch (phpwcms, mambo)
Newsletter (phpwcms, mambo)
Newsmodul (phpwcms, mambo)
Voting (mambo)
Eventuell Forum (mambo, phpwcms (noch nicht ganz fertig))
Eventuell kleines Shopmodul (mambo)

Voting = Umfrage/Poll ?

Ansonsten Matrix anschauen und eigene Kriterien angeben. So findest du sicher schnell was du suchst.


----------



## besi (9. März 2005)

He, danke für die Ausführungen. Einfach so am Rande: Bin begeistert von diesem Forum!

Hat man grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit eigenen PHP-Code einzubinden, somit könnte man eventuell eigene Module (z.B. Voting) realisieren?


----------



## Carino (9. März 2005)

Ja. bei beidem Möglich.
bei phpwcms gibt es einen IFRAME Tag für die Content Parts oder einfach ins Template setzen. Viele haben auch Shopsysteme wie oscommerce, Boards wie phpbb oder gallerien wie coppermine integriert. Das Forum bei phpwcms ist sehr schnell und freundlich.

btw, ich setze auch mambo ein, aber hauptsächlich nur wenn ich bestimmte standard module   brauche und knapp kalkulieren muss. Weil einfacher und schneller. Aber bin von PHPWCMS überzeugter. Ansonsten eben Typo3, wobei sich das Schiff nicht immer leicht manövrieren lässt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## NoVeK (9. März 2005)

Also ich bin nun auf Typo3 umgestiegen und mehr als begeistert!

Man muss sich ein bisschen durch die Foren und Dokumentationen lesen, doch dann bekommt man dafür auch ein wirklich Leistungsstarckes CMS.


----------



## besi (10. März 2005)

Ja Typo3 kenne ich ein wenig. Doch für kleinere Projekte ist es schon ein bisschen als wenn man mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiesst... Typo3 ist halt schon sehr sehr sehr umfangreich. Ich habe auch noch ein bisschen Mühe damit, dass die Templates nicht in HTML Form vorliegen sondern als TS-Script. aber naja.

Ich stehe immer noch vor der Entscheidung Mambo oder phpWCMS. Denke das sind beides brauchbare Lösungen.


----------



## jnn (19. März 2005)

also ich bin auch von ToendaCMS begeistert ...
Link: http://www.toenda.com


----------



## Tark (20. März 2005)

Moinsen, 

 also ich hab den Thread hier mal verfolgt und ich muß auch sagen das Typo3 der Hammer ist. Es ist zwar sehr, sehr Umfangreich und evtl. auch nicht gerade für Einsteiger in die Materie CMS gedacht.... aber genial. Auch ich kann da Kasper nur meinen aller höchsten Respekt zollen für seine Leistung. 

 Ich muß aber auch sagen, das das kleine CMS PHPNuke auch nicht schlecht ist. Es hat zwar bei weitem nicht den Funktionsumfang und kann auch keine zwei oder mehr Domains verwalten... aber was Module angeht, so gibt es da alles was das Herz begehrt. Das geht los von den kleinsten Sideblocks über Shops bis hin zur kpl phpBB inplementation von Hause aus. 

 Ehrlich gesagt bin ich absoluter Fan von PHPNuke und nutze das eigentlich auch Hauptsächlich. Wer PHP-Kenntnisse hat, der kann PHP-Nuke aufbohren bis der Arzt kommt.... im Bereich Module, Blocks oder gar Themes. 

 Wer sich das mal näher anschauen will sollte unbedingt zu folgender URL gehen:
http://www.warp-speed.de/ gehen. Dort sitzen die ganzen Developer von phpNuke, MyNuke, PostNuke rum.

 lg 
  Tark


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (12. April 2005)

Passt hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt rein ^^, aber da es ein CMS Vergleich ist Post ich auch mal mein eigenes 

http://www.desuo.de 

Hab ich entwickelt und finde das es eigentlich schon recht Konkurrenzfähig ist .


----------



## Xdreamer (20. April 2005)

Hmmm komisch dass noch niemand e107 mit ins Spiel gebracht hat. Das CMS, entwickelt von jalist und seinem DEV Team, arbeitet auf der Basis von php/mysql und ist sehr schnell und einfach installiert und einsatzbereit. Dank unzähligen Themes sowie Modulen von Pluginschreiber fehlt es an diesem System an nichts mehr...

Website: e107.org
German Site: German e107 Portal

Viel Spass beim anschauen...und seid gespannt auf das neuste CVS :-]


----------



## exergy (1. Mai 2005)

*ContRay CMS*

Also ich bin hier sicherlich etwas vorbelastet, da wir selbst ein CMS entwickelt haben, von dem hier noch nicht berichtet wurde. Dabei ist es eines der ersten entwickelten Systeme, ständig weiter optimiert, hat einen super Support (eigenlob stinkt ;-) ) und schon einige tausend Installationen und weit über 100 Internetagenturen etc. die ContRay als Reseller für Ihre Ihre Kunden einsetzen. Das schönste daran ist, dass sich jeder damit ein "individuelles" CMS in eigenem Design bauen kann.

Der Preis ist ebenfalls sehr interessant...

ansehen unter http://www.contray.de

Grüße Kai


----------



## themark6 (6. Juli 2005)

hallO!
 wisst ihr ein kleines cms script wo man

 das machen kann
 1) Anmelden,Ausloggen,Abmelden
 2) Profil
 3) Nachrichtenbox (damit man mit mitglieder kommunizieren kann)
 4) man muss eine seite einstellbar sein sodasss z.b xxx..xxx./html/seite.html
 geschützt ist,also man muss sich vorher einloggen

 lg themark


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (6. Juli 2005)

themark6 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallO!
> wisst ihr ein kleines cms script wo man
> 
> das machen kann
> ...


 Das kann eigentlich jedes CMS .


----------



## themark6 (7. Juli 2005)

Ja aber es soll ein kleines script sein und nur das können *gg*


http://board.faprojects.de/viewtopic.php?t=1932   < == > wie zum beispiel das was bei mir irgendwie ned geht


----------



## preko (20. Juli 2005)

Hi,

schaut mal unter:

Open Source CMS 

nach. Dort könnt Ihr Euch eine reichhaltige Auswahl an verschiedenen CMS Systemen anschauen und im (Test-)Admin Bereich mal rumwurschteln, frei nach dem Motto "Erst testen, dann installieren". 

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## orphelins (15. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte die Homepage der Schule auf CMS umstellen. Leider bin ich weiblich und innerlich blond, deshalb benötige ich ein wirklich einfaches System. Bisher wird die Homepage als Weblog mit wordpress geführt, das hat mir schon genug schlaflose Nächte bereitet. Gibt es da ein CMS, das sogar für mich geeignet ist? Typo 3 hat der Serveradmin rundweg abgelehnt.


----------



## threadi (15. Januar 2007)

Ich kenne noch eines was hier bisher nicht genannt wurde, was auch für dich, orphelins, evtl. geeignet wäre: VIO.Matrix. Möchte es auch nicht weiter beschreiben, schauts euch an wen es interessiert.

Wurde eigentlich Drupal schon erwähnt? Gibt es seit heute in einer neuen Version: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83731 - ich kenne es bisher nicht. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


threadi hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne noch eines was hier bisher nicht genannt wurde, was auch für dich, orphelins, evtl. geeignet wäre: VIO.Matrix. Möchte es auch nicht weiter beschreiben, schauts euch an wen es interessiert.


Gut, dann nenne ich mal die wohl wichtigsten Punkte:
1. es ist ein Windows Programm (andere Systeme sind also schonmal ausgeschlossen, von Emulatoren mal abgesehen).
2. nur die Home Edition ist kostenlos..... alle anderen kosten zwischen 169,00 und 8.925,00 Euro.
Bei solchen Preisdifferenzen dürfte es wohl auch extreme Unterschiede im Leistungsumfang der verschiedenen Versionen geben.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
OK, nach dem ich mir die Seite auch mal mit dem IE 5.5 angesehen habe und festgestellt habe dass das Menü fehlerhaft dargestellt wird (Menübilder sind doppelt vorhanden und werden seitlich versetzt angezeigt), bin ich von der Programmqualität nicht wirklich überzeugt. 
[/edit]


----------



## threadi (16. Januar 2007)

Der  smiley steht bei dir auch für Ironie nehme ich an?  Wer achtet heute bei der Entwicklung einer Seite auf IE5.x? Btw. ist bei diesem Programm das Design völlig frei - ob die Webseite somit auch im IE 5.x funktioniert hängt von jedem selbst ab der darauf Wert legt


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Januar 2007)

Ironie..... ja.
Klar liegt es an jedem selbst wie er codet.
 Aber wenn der Anbieter schon bei seiner Homepage "fuscht", dann möchte ich nicht darüber nachdenken wie "sauber" sein Programmcode ist. 

Aber ich finde es schon traurig dass jemand ein Programm zum Webseiten erstellen anbietet und es nicht mal schafft seine eigenen Seiten für alle Browser zumindest halbwegs kompatibel zu erstellen. 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Werbung die man überhaupt machen kann..... erst recht bei den genannte Preisen.
Sicher ist der IE 5.x nicht der neuste..... aber er ist auch noch nicht "vom Markt".


----------



## threadi (16. Januar 2007)

Auf meinen Seiten hat der IE5.x einen vernachlässigbaren Anteil von 0,5% der Besucher. Da ist mir zumindest sogar der Safari wichtiger. Eine Webseite an "alle Browser" anzupassen ist imho auch ziemlich schwierig. Hat jeder seine Macken. Genausowenig kann man ein Windows-Programm auch noch an Windows 98 anpassen  

Und um nicht ganz Offtopic zu werden hier noch ein CMS was bisher glaube ich noch nicht genannt wurde: Website Baker


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Januar 2007)

Abgesehen davon dass die Seite im Opera 7.54 noch katastrophaler aussieht und sie ohne JavaScript nicht mal zu bedienen ist  , ändert es nichts an der Tatsache dass es ein Windows Programm ist.
Ich würde es aber auch nicht als CMS bezeichnen, sondern eher als "Website Creator".


----------



## thunder1 (16. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin absolut überzeugt von BIGACE.
Es ist ein deutsches CMS das ein nettes und kompetentes Forum hat, falls Fragen anstehen und wenn man will und sich ein bißchen einarbeitet lässt es sich aufbohren bis der Arzt kommt 

Es gibt ne Menge Module als Update (Gästebuch, Sitemap...) die es erlauben direkt mit einer kleinen Seite online zu gehen, mehrere Templates etc.
Man muß sich zur Installation nicht mit PHP auskennen, sondern kann das ganze in 10 min. über den Browser bei sich ans laufen bringen und auch direkt produktiv nutzen.

Es hat schon einige Referenzen aufzuweisen, allerdings benötigt die Community noch ein bißchen Unterstützung. Bei der Entwicklung wird extrem auf die Meinung und die Wünsche der Benutzer eingegangen.

Schaut es euch mal an, macht Spaß


----------



## ingste (16. Februar 2007)

thunder1 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich bin absolut überzeugt von BIGACE.
> Es ist ein deutsches CMS das ein nettes und kompetentes Forum hat, falls Fragen anstehen und wenn man will und sich ein bißchen einarbeitet lässt es sich aufbohren bis der Arzt kommt
> 
> Es gibt ne Menge Module als Update (Gästebuch, Sitemap...) die es erlauben direkt mit einer kleinen Seite online zu gehen, mehrere Templates etc.
> ...


Hallo!
Auf Deine Empfehlung hin wollte ich mir BIGACE Installieren. Klappte leider nicht. Konnte mir den gezippten Ordner runterladen. Fand leider keine Installations-.exe. Vielleicht weißt Du Rat.
Gruß Ingste


----------



## jock-l (17. März 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht,

ob Du noch etwas suchst oder schon fündig geworden bist, sonst würde ich Dir empfehlen einige Sachen durchzusehen:

http://www.der-dirigent.de/de/dedi/home/index.html -> Der Dirigent (Open Source)

http://www.cmsimple.de/cmsimple/index.php -> CMSimple mit php, ohne Datenbank

http://www.cmsimple.de/cmsimple/index.php?CMSimple_[plus] -> Die Onlineinstallationsversion (funktioniert, siehe meine Website http://www.juergenbacka.de )

http://www.qualifire.de/cmsimple/?Willkommen -> Ein Gästebuch-Plugin für CMSimple (CAPTCHA Funktion)

http://www.goermezer.de/content/category/16/143/273/ -> Überblick über CMS ohne Datenbank

Weitere, die ausprobierte und gut fand:

http://www.eforia.de/ -> Deutschsprachiger Anbieter

http://www.2f-cms.com/ -> -"-

http://www.bocombo.de/ -> -"-

Sollte weiterhelfen ...

Gruß

Jock-l


----------



## webmaus (27. März 2007)

ingste hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Auf Deine Empfehlung hin wollte ich mir BIGACE Installieren. Klappte leider nicht. Konnte mir den gezippten Ordner runterladen. Fand leider keine Installations-.exe. Vielleicht weißt Du Rat.
> Gruß Ingste




bei mir hat es genau nach Anleitung mit install.php geklappt, nachdem ich beide Ordner per ftp auf den server geschoben habe. Ich nutze allerdings kein MS und suche daher auch nicht nach einer exe.
Die Installation war schon mal fun, jetzt bin ich auf den Rest gespannt.


----------



## peper (27. März 2007)

Hi ich meine das mkportal gehört auch hierher
Hier mal ein Beispiel
Das mk portal läuft bei uns zusammen mit dem smf Forum und das sehr gut.

LG Lars


----------



## webmaus (27. März 2007)

orphelins hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte die Homepage der Schule auf CMS umstellen. Leider bin ich weiblich und innerlich blond, deshalb benötige ich ein wirklich einfaches System. Bisher wird die Homepage als Weblog mit wordpress geführt, das hat mir schon genug schlaflose Nächte bereitet. Gibt es da ein CMS, das sogar für mich geeignet ist? Typo 3 hat der Serveradmin rundweg abgelehnt.




Hi Orpheli*a* 
Dein serveradmin scheint jedenfalls nicht weiblich zu sein und den Grips beisammen.  
Ich habe gerade beschlossen, dass es für mich privat Typo3 nicht sein muss (obwohl es mich beeindruckt hat). Von wegen Spatzen und schiessen, Du weisst schon.

Sagt eine weibliche webmaus*i*

P.S.
Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit Bigace. Mambo und Joomla, weil so bekannt, habe ich schon hinter mir.


----------



## webmaus (29. März 2007)

Bigace

Hi Thunder,

danke, das ist ein super Tip. Habe es runtergeladen vor 2 Tagen und ausprobiert, ist wirklich was für Anfänger. 
Deswegen kann ich leider bisher noch nichts dazu beitragen. Ich hoffe, dass sich viele für dieses CMS entscheiden, ist ja noch sehr neu und daher noch schlicht, kann nur wachsen, wenn viele Leute mitmachen. 
Wie Du schreibst: "macht Spass", das hat mich angelockt. 
webmaus




thunder1 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich bin absolut überzeugt von BIGACE.
> Es ist ein deutsches CMS das ein nettes und kompetentes Forum hat, falls Fragen anstehen und wenn man will und sich ein bißchen einarbeitet lässt es sich aufbohren bis der Arzt kommt
> 
> Es gibt ne Menge Module als Update (Gästebuch, Sitemap...) die es erlauben direkt mit einer kleinen Seite online zu gehen, mehrere Templates etc.
> ...


----------



## Funky_MF (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte euch an dieser Stelle einmal das Opensource-CMS Websitebaker vorstellen.
(Wurde weiter oben schonmal genannt)
Bin ein begeisterter User und habe schon etliche Sites damit umgesetzt. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein kleines aber feines CMS, das zwar nicht mit der Masse an Extensions wie z.B. Joomla oder Typo3 aufwarten kann, das allerdings durch seine einfache Bedienung und die einfache Umsetzung von Layouts jeglicher Art besticht.
Über Websitebaker wurde u.a bereits mehrfach in der Internet Professional berichtet und gerade im letzten Bericht wurden etliche Vorteile gegenüber Typo3 und Joomla festgestellt.

Es gibt etliche Projekthomepages für Websitebaker, allerdings sind auch einige "schwarze Schafe" dabei, die z.B. Module oder Add-Ons veröffentlichen, welche nicht auf aktuellem Stand sind. ( @threadi: Dein Link zählt auch dazu.. )

Als einzig zuverlässige Adresse gilt deshalb 
*http://www.websitebaker.org* 
- hier finden sich alle entsprechenden Downloads sowie das zugehörige mehrsprachige Support- und Entwicklerforum.

Gruß, Funky


----------



## Carino (29. August 2007)

Ich möchte mal kurz meinen neusten Favoriten Typolight vorstellen.
Besonders in Sachen Accessibility ist es absolut empfehlenswert.

Mehr unter http://www.typolight.org
Service in deutsch und englisch gehalten mit freundlicher und frischer Community.
Besonders interessant ist der "automatische Updatebutton" ... schaut mal rein.

Carino


----------



## peper (29. August 2007)

Carino hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte mal kurz meinen neusten Favoriten Typolight vorstellen.
> Besonders in Sachen Accessibility ist es absolut empfehlenswert.
> 
> Mehr unter http://www.typolight.org
> ...



Hi, fand Typolight sehr schön nur leider hat es bei mir egal was ich einstellen wollte nur errors verursacht^^...
kann aber auch an mir liegen 

LG Lars


----------



## Carino (30. August 2007)

Echt? Und dir wurde nicht geholfen?

Mein Vorschlag - versuchs nochmal. Wenn du den Error vor der Installation meinst, das ist normal 

Ich setze alles, was von der Größenordnung passt, damit um. Wie z.B.

http://www.integrative-projekte.de

Meine Seite werde ich voraussichtlich auch damit ausstatten. Ist natürlich kein Modulbrecher wie Joomla und hat auch hier und da ein paar Macken, die es noch glattzubügeln gilt, aber es ist vom Ansatz her und der Konsequenz mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## webmaus (30. August 2007)

und noch was - wenn man etwas tiefer in die Materie eindringen will, sozusagen ein Pedant zu Typo3, aber gefält mir bisher besser und wie ich finde nicht ganz so aufwendig:

Drupal, in Kürze kommt Version 6.
http://drupal.org
Viel Spass


----------



## Bandit_profi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
bin mittlerweile etwas verunsichert. Zum einen durch die doch enorm hohe Anzahl an verschiedenen CMS, zum anderen ein bisschen durch die CMS-Vergleichsseite (die hier irgendwo gepostet wurde). Villeicht könnt ihr mir ja ein wenig helfen, deswegen schreibe ich einfach mal kurz was ich mir vorstelle:

Ich möchte in erster Linie einen Blog starten. In geraumer Zeit würde ich dann allerdings gerne noch eine Webseite hinterher schieben. Bisher habe ich meine Seiten immer selbst in HTML und PHP mit mySQL unterstützung aufgesetzt. Allerdings muss ich ehrlich gestehen, habe ich keine Lust mir abermals die ganze Arbeit anzutun und auch die Verwaltung war bisher so ein Thema.
Jetzt würde ich mich halt gerne mal an (freien) CMS versuchen. Bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet, dh. einarbeiten muss ich mich sowieso. Ausserdem soll das ganze nur auf einem billigen Webserver (~10€/Mo) aufgesetzt werden.

Folgende Fragen stehen jetzt für mich jetzt also im Raum:
- Worauf muss ich beim Webserver aufpassen? Hab hier schon gelesen das Typ03 recht ressourcen-fressend ist; Braucht wahrscheinlich auch einen Root-Zugriff?
- An welches CMS sollte ich mich den heranwagen? Wie gesagt, ich muss mich sowieso einarbeiten. Ich möchte mich nur nirgends einarbeiten und dann recht schnell an die Grenzen des entsprechenden CMS geraten. Bisher schwebte mir OpenEngine oder PHPwmcs vor!? Die Webseite ist allerdings privat und wird wohl keine ausergewöhnlichen Ansprüche stellen.
- Sollte ich Blog und CMS getrennt betreiben? Zum Beispiel in Form von Wordpress + OpenEngine!?

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, ich kann das hier hinein posten. Ansonsten bitte ne kurze Meldung wo ich einen entsprechenden Thread aufmachen kann/darf.

Schönen Gruß,
Bandit_profi


----------



## davedigital (4. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt in erster Linie darauf an was du machen möchtest. Da es dir grundsätzlich um einen Blog geht und so weit ich verstanden habe später ein paar zusätzliche CMS Funktionalitäten, bin ich der Meinung dass Wordpress für deine Zwecke völllig ausreicht.

Wordpress ist in gewisser Weise auch ein einfaches CMS - Man kann nicht nur Beiträge sondern auch ganz normale Seiten erzeugen und verlinken. Plus: Es ist sowas von simple zu installieren. Probiers einfach aus!

Liebe Grüße
David


----------



## Carino (4. Dezember 2007)

> Ausserdem soll das ganze nur auf einem billigen Webserver (~10€/Mo) aufgesetzt werden.


Webhostlist, allinkl beide zu empfehlen.



> - Worauf muss ich beim Webserver aufpassen? Hab hier schon gelesen das Typ03 recht ressourcen-fressend ist; Braucht wahrscheinlich auch einen Root-Zugriff?


Typo3 ist sicher etwas oversized. Braucht keinen Root Zugriff.



> - An welches CMS sollte ich mich den heranwagen? Wie gesagt, ich muss mich sowieso einarbeiten. Ich möchte mich nur nirgends einarbeiten und dann recht schnell an die Grenzen des entsprechenden CMS geraten. Bisher schwebte mir OpenEngine oder PHPwmcs vor!? Die Webseite ist allerdings privat und wird wohl keine ausergewöhnlichen Ansprüche stellen.
> - Sollte ich Blog und CMS getrennt betreiben? Zum Beispiel in Form von Wordpress + OpenEngine!?



Wenn du nicht viel Arbeit investieren willst gibt es Textpattern, Wordpress und einige andere Blogs. An die Grenzen stoßen ist immer so eine Sache. Ich weiß ja nicht wohin du irgendwann willst. Also einfach zu pflegendes System würde ich Typolight klar phpwcms vorziehen. Aber erfordert ein wenig einarbeitungszeit, wie überall. Wenn du Html und Css kenntnisse hast, würde ich sagen, die erste Seite steht in der ersten Woche.

Wordpress hat viele Erweiterungen (vielleicht ist CMS Made Simple etwas für dich), im Endeffekt müsste man mehr über deine Fähigkeiten wissen um eine bessere Empfehlung zu unterbreiten.

Gruß, Carino


----------



## Bandit_profi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.

Der Blog soll im Grund unabhängig von der Homepage laufen. Dachte daran das ganze durch Subdomains zu trennen und etwas abzugrenzen. Bin mir allerdings noch nicht im klaren darüber, ob ich beides auch gestalterisch von einander abheben möchte. Wie ich gesehen habe, brauche ich für die CMS-Systeme ein extra Blog-Modul, das es allerdings auch nicht immer gibt (selbst schreiben kommt momentan rein zeitlich nicht in Frage). Deshalb die Frage ob sich zwei getrennte Systeme villeicht besser machen, als ein CMS inklusive Modul!?
Die Homepage soll ein Portfolio für mich werden, wird eine kleine Galerie bekommen und eventuell auch eine kleine Download-Datenbank mit relativ kleinen Downloads. Ansonsten sind nur ein paar "informative Seiten" angedacht.
Im schlimmsten Falle verkommt die Homepage zu einer kleinen Spielwiese für mich. 

Tja, zu meinen Fähigkeiten: Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich üblicherweise Seiten in HTML und PHP geschrieben. Bin auch Fit im (richtigen) Umgang mit CSS und möchte aufjedenfall auch flexibel in Aufbau und Gestaltung der Seite bleiben. Vor dem "Einarbeiten" habe ich ehrlichgesagt keine Angst.

Werde mir jetzt erstmal noch Typolight und CMS Made Simple zu Gemüte führen. Wordpress, Openengine und phpwmcs habe ich bereits hier in meiner Arbeitsumgebung zum "anschauen" installiert.

Danke und schönen Gruß,
Bandit_profi

P.s.: Die Angebote auf Allinkl erscheinen mir recht interessant und dürften wohl meinen "Bedarf" voll und ganz abdecken. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Carino (4. Dezember 2007)

> Hallo,
> danke erstmal für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Der Blog soll im Grund unabhängig von der Homepage laufen. Dachte daran das ganze durch Subdomains zu trennen und etwas abzugrenzen. Bin mir allerdings noch nicht im klaren darüber, ob ich beides auch gestalterisch von einander abheben möchte. Wie ich gesehen habe, brauche ich für die CMS-Systeme ein extra Blog-Modul, das es allerdings auch nicht immer gibt (selbst schreiben kommt momentan rein zeitlich nicht in Frage). Deshalb die Frage ob sich zwei getrennte Systeme villeicht besser machen, als ein CMS inklusive Modul!?


Normal sagt man, dass ein gutes Blog kein CMS ist und ein wirklich gutes CMS kein Blog. Da muss man eben Prioritäten setzen und vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren. bei den meisten Systemen gibt es Testzugänge. 



> Die Homepage soll ein Portfolio für mich werden, wird eine kleine Galerie bekommen und eventuell auch eine kleine Download-Datenbank mit relativ kleinen Downloads. Ansonsten sind nur ein paar "informative Seiten" angedacht.
> Im schlimmsten Falle verkommt die Homepage zu einer kleinen Spielwiese für mich.





> Tja, zu meinen Fähigkeiten: Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich üblicherweise Seiten in HTML und PHP geschrieben. Bin auch Fit im (richtigen) Umgang mit CSS und möchte aufjedenfall auch flexibel in Aufbau und Gestaltung der Seite bleiben. Vor dem "Einarbeiten" habe ich ehrlichgesagt keine Angst.
> 
> Werde mir jetzt erstmal noch Typolight und CMS Made Simple zu Gemüte führen. Wordpress, Openengine und phpwmcs habe ich bereits hier in meiner Arbeitsumgebung zum "anschauen" installiert.



Normal empfehle ich ungern Schlachtschiffe wie Typo3, Joomla oder Drupal, wobei letzteres wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Wahl wäre durch den schnellen Einstieg und intuitiver Blogunterstützung. http://www.drupal.de demnächst auch in der Version 6. 


Danke und schönen Gruß,
Bandit_profi

P.s.: Die Angebote auf Allinkl erscheinen mir recht interessant und dürften wohl meinen "Bedarf" voll und ganz abdecken. Danke für den Tip.

Das freut mich. Ich persönlich war immer Allinkl Anhänger, aber seit den letzten Jahren bin ich mit Webhostone zufriedener, wegen dem besseren Service. Siehe auch: http://www.webhostlist.de/provider/meinungen/1596/WebhostOne-eK.html

Wünsche viel Erfolg )

Carino


----------



## LinXitoW (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich soll für meinen Vater eine *Internetpräsenz für eine sehr kleine lokale Druckerei* kreieren. Die bisherige Seite ist sehr...rudimentär. Die neue soll auch nur *ein besseres Design* enthalten und muss scheinbar *nur eine Navi* enthalten, die zu verschiedenen Seiten mit *simpelsten htmlcontent* linkt. Eigentlich würde ich das manuell machen, aber da die Definition von was die Seite denn können soll mehr als vage war, würde ich lieber gleich mit einem CMS arbeiten. Er hat auch etwas von einem *Kundelogin* geschwafelt, aber er will keinen Shop...kA y. Vllt wäre daher ein rudimentäres Support/Costumercare System ganz nett.
Danke fuer Hilfe.


----------



## akrite (24. Oktober 2008)

... hmmm, Du sprichst verschiedene Arten der Website an:
- das CMS ist ja nur eine Möglichkeit um die Inhalte möglichst schnell in einem einheitlichen Layout zu präsentieren, auch ohne HTML, CSS, php-Kenntnisse ! Spezielle Feature/Interaktionen müssen dann per Modul dazu installiert werden.
- das CRM (Customer Relationship Management) ist etwas völlig anderes und auch nicht mal eben dazu installierbar - AFAIK gibt es kein wirklich freies/billiges CRM

... was sollen denn die Kunden über die Website erledigen können ?


----------



## sally66 (13. März 2009)

Mein Wissen in Sachen HTML, PHP, CSS usw. beträgt etwas mehr als das eines *DAU*, also war ich auf der Suche nach einen sehr einfach zu bedienen CMS.

Fündig bin ich dann bei Papoo geworden, derzeit stelle ich meine Seite auf dieses System um.

Die Installation gestaltet sich sehr einfach und nach ca. 10 min. kann man schon direkt das Arbeiten beginnen. Dies erweist sich nach sehr kurzer Einarbeitung als sehr einfach und übersichtlich.

Angeboten wird eine,

- Light-Version, für private Anwender kostenlos (Kommerzielle Lizenz 39 €)
- Plus-Version, 89 €
- Pro-Version, 169 €
- Buisness-Version, 379 €

Für die Unterschiede siehe die Vergleichstabelle.

Ich selber werde nach meiner Einarbeitungszeit auf die Pro-Version umsteigen. Verwende dort zwar im Moment ein YAML Standard Template, welches ich nach meinen Wünschen angepaßt habe, die Einbindung anderer Templates soll aber überhaupt kein Problem darstellen, nur so Firm bin ich in dem Bereich leider nicht.

*Mein Fazit bisher:* Einfach zu bedienendes und kostengünstiges CMS, mit dem das Arbeiten richtig Spaß macht. Zusammen mit dem FF Plugin Firebug bin *selbst ich* ohne Probleme mit der Vielzahl an CSS Dateien zurecht gekommen. Von daher auch für Anfänger nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## timmy479 (18. Mai 2009)

*copyright interakt gewerblich mxpro cms ide*

Hallo Leuts,

habe da mal ne typische Anfängerfrage.
kann man so Adobe Tools, wie zb. CSSMenus2, MXPO3 und andere auch nutzen,
um Projecte zu erstellen, die man dann verkauft, oder gibt es da Copyright Probleme.
Für Tips und Erfahrungen wäre ich euch echt dankbar.
PS: Habe schon bei Interakt angefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Besten Dank schon mal

Keywords: copyright interakt cssmenus2 mxpro nutzungsbedingungen gewerblich developer developing ide cms

mfg
Tim


----------



## Teromane (22. Januar 2010)

Ein wirklich interessantes Forum habt ihr hier. Ich habe mir gerade mal phpwcms angeschaut und es scheint wirklich sehr leicht zu sein, damit zurecht zu kommen. Was mich ein wenig stört ist die Tatsache, dass es scheinbar keine deutsche Hilfefunktion oder eine durchgängig deutsche Bedienung gibt. Auch die Plugins gibt es nicht mit deutscher Beschreibung. Da ich nur "broken english" lese, suche ich ein CMS, dass durchgängig in deutsch bedienbar und beschrieben ist. Das ganze dann so einfach wie bhpwcms und ich wäre glücklich.

Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen interessanten Postings hier.

Sorry, schäm!

Ich meine natürlich Bigace, nicht phpcms. Bigace hatte ich im Demomodus ausprobiert und es funktionierte wunderbar. 

Rainer


----------



## NickyTV (22. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen. Also ich habe bisher auch kaum CMS ausgetestet. Ich habe lediglich wegen Clandinge und WoW-Gilden mit Webspell gearbeitet. Dies ist ein sehr tolles CMS und es ist einfach zu handhaben.
Die Rechte Verteilung geht auch gut strukturiert und einfach. Desweiteren habe ich mit php-fusion gearbeitet. Auch dort war ich sehr zufrieden. Nun lese ich mich wegen einem Auftrag von der Lehre in Joomla ein und muss sagen, dass mir die Rechteverteilung sehr missfällt. Man kann die Benutzergruppen nicht ändern und man kann auch die Rechte nur "minimalistisch" verteilen.
Also ich würd ehe auf ein anderes CMS umweichen. Aber ma schauen was noch kommt.
Mfg
Nicky


----------



## omoo (1. März 2012)

Um das Thema mal wieder aufzugreifen: Wir setzen seit mehreren Jahren das Drupal CMS (inzwischen Version 7) ein und sind sehr begeister von der Qualität und der Erweiterbarkeit des CMS. Man kann damit relativ schnell kleine Webseiten aufsetzen, aber durch Erweiterungen und Module auch größere Projekte stemmen. Spezialisiert ist Drupal ganz klar auf Web 2.0-Funktionen und Community-Umsetzungen. 
Schaut mal bei Drupal rein, ich kann es Euch nur empfehlen.

Grüße tish


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (1. März 2012)

Nett gemeint, aber das Thema ist etwas veraltet 

Zudem gibt es viele Threads mit "Welches CMS ist besser" etc...


----------



## Carrear (11. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja egal, das Thema hier ist angepinnt und neue User werden angehalten sich vor einem eigenen Post diese angepinnten Themen durchzulesen.

Wir nutzen vorrangig *WebEdition*. Das war früher ein kostenpflichtiges CSM, ist jetzt aber Open Source. Ich bin immer wieder sehr zufrieden mit dem vielen Möglichkeiten die es mir bietet. Es hat interne Tags um eine vielzahl von Funktionen vereinfacht zur Verfügung zu stellen. Man kann Templates erstellen und verschachteln, man kann Daten als "Objekte" über Backend in Datenbanken einpflegen und verknüpfen, mit standartisierten Templates ausgeben etc. Es ist eine geanze Menge möglich. Es ist aber WAHRSCHEINLICH eher ein CMS, dass für Agenturen sinnvoll ist, denn viele der Möglichkeiten ergeben sich eben erst während der Zeit, weil sie nicht dokumentiert sind. Es gibt zwar schon täglich neue Foreneinträge des Supportforums, aber insgesamt ist die Community wohl auch wesentlich kleiner als z.B. bei Drupal. Ich finde es besser strukturiert und als erfahrener Nutzer oder routinierter Programmierer stehen einem mit WebEdition alle Tore offen. Es ist wirklich ALLES möglich, und WebEdition bietet eben viele viel Mittel und Tools um die eine oder ander Aufgabe zu vereinfachen.


----------

